# Radio Shack takes a lickin on Stage 3



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmm... the RS boys took a lickin today, with Lance puncturing, and still having the best RS time at 2:08 back of race winner Hushovd. Guess they all came in, in a bunch @2:25 back. Not saying they can't make it back,but it's going to be a lot of hard work. There's still a lot of hard racing to come and anything can and will happen... Too bad about Frank.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Funny how Cancellara wanted evrybody to wait for the Schlecks yesterday but turned on the motor today when Lance punctured his front tyre.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

fab4 said:


> Funny how Cancellara wanted evrybody to wait for the Schlecks yesterday but turned on the motor today when Lance punctured his front tyre.


kind of different when practically all race leaders went down on an oil slick from the crashed motor bike. that's not a scheduled part of the race.

now if the section had called for a "30 ft oil slick on wet descent".. then it's fair game.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

No doubt, a real bad day for Radio Shack. It was surprising to Armstrong's team support all but disappear during the 2nd half of the race. 

Probably the worst part for Armstrong is it puts Saxo, a strong team in the position of keeping control of the attacks - fine for Contador since that works for him too, but bad news for Radio Shack.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Funny how Cancellara wanted evrybody to wait for the Schlecks yesterday but turned on the motor today when Lance punctured his front tyre.


Sort of proved the point Thor made yesterday.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Lance's TdF GC hopes ended today, and he is clearly one of the best GC riders out there. (You don't go into the Alps and Pyrenees nearly a minute behind Contador -- Lance knows it had to be the other way around to have a shot.) But without a solid all-around team -- not just a bunch of skinny GC guys -- to fish him out of some bad luck, today showed how having a strong team is crucial.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Dinner at the Radio Shack table is going to be awfully quit tonight.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

I doubt it.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

The question is- does Andy Schleck have a chance without his brother helping.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

97G8tr said:


> The question is- does Andy Schleck have a chance without his brother helping.


One of the biggest questions now to me. But with his time advantage, he really just needs to mark AC, which I think he can do. But no way Andy would be able to make up a deficit now in my mind.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

gegarrenton said:


> One of the biggest questions now to me. But with his time advantage, he really just needs to mark AC, which I think he can do. But no way Andy would be able to make up a deficit now in my mind.


Andy will lose at least a minute to AC on the final, long ITT. As long as AC doesn't crash between here and the final ITT, AC has bagged another TdF and he knows it.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

After the third stage, he's bagged nothing. There are many miles to go, and it's very much wide open. If you asked him yourself, he'd tell you the same thing.


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

I would never count anyone within 5 minutes out on only the third day of the tour, a lot can still happen especially when they are on a team as strong as Radio Shack. 
First, I am not sure Andy can do it without his brother Frank both mentally and physically. 
Second there may be some bad blood brewing in the Astana team, that can't help things much, Contador is probably the strongest rider in the Tour but can he do it by himself?
It is only going to get more interesting.
Rusty


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I dunno, I think luck did have a lot to do with it...Flat for Armstrong? Didn't catch that but with all those guys fighting for position, a real melee at times, if you got behind a guy who got 'stuck' behind a guy who made a mistake or got snookered himself, you were pretty much 'in a hole'....especially with FC and Thor at the lead, radio in ear...hitting it hard to take advantage..

It looked like RS was trying really hard to hold near the front but they made some unfortunate choices and paid.. If it was me, I'd have gone all 'Cavendish' to hold onto FC's wheel....started running everyone else off the road and crashing em to 'get my way'...

Pretty odd tour so far...exciting..don't agree with what happened yesterday, but I guess that makes Cancillara and his team "the best"...they manipulated the other guy's and the race bosses and got an advantage yesterday...or dodged a bullet....and today they spanked the group..


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting thoughts here.

@Gnarly - The may have "spanked" the group today - but Saxo also lost Frank - a key player and for many a GC/Podium contender - mixed blessings.

But IMHO too early to crown Conti and name Andy as Crown Prince - lots of racing to be done.

The miles and the mountains will write the story - look out for the plot twists!.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Absolutely!


----------



## birdman-x (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not a regular contributor so my thoughts may not have much weight here, but doesn't this post kinda fit the criteria of Spoiler?? I was just going to read some posts about yesterday's stage and this is the first thing I see.

Kinda takes away from watching it on the DVR tonight.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wait till the mountains!!!! It's a three WEEK Tour, not three day!


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

As a Lance fan I really wanted Frank to be ok. I personally believe it will take a bunch of strong GC guys including someone like Frank to attack AC. I know Andy will miss him the most but for AC to be beat it's gonna take a lot of people.

Do I think Lance is done? No..I do think RS as a team leading up to the mess wasn't as near as strong as I was hoping they would be...I know they don't have much sprinters but they needed to have more guys up front. Yeah I did see a few up front but not as organized I saw other teams at times. I know the same things would have probably happened but they just didn't impress me that much.

Lance and the team has a lot of work to do. I still think Lance is better than all the GC guys ahead of him except AC. But it will take a lot of pain to fix today's mechanical issues.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

rtarh2o said:


> Contador is probably the strongest rider in the Tour but can he do it by himself?


He did it last year!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Dinner at the Radio Shack table is going to be awfully quit tonight.


Armstrong is 50 sec. behind Contador and the rest (Brajkovic, Leipheimer, Kloden) are not far behind. Mountains will be far more decisive.

Remember how in Giro at this point (first week) it seemed like Vino and Cadel were going to ride away with a win from Basso and Nibali who kept having all kinds of problems - crashes, etc.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

birdman-x said:


> I'm not a regular contributor so my thoughts may not have much weight here, but doesn't this post kinda fit the criteria of Spoiler?? I was just going to read some posts about yesterday's stage and this is the first thing I see.
> 
> Kinda takes away from watching it on the DVR tonight.


What are you doing on ProCycling/TdF forums? Never mind clicking on titles with "Stage 3" in the text!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Exclamation The Official Word on Race Spoilers -- Doping Posts/Threads go in the Doping Forum
Please do not put them in the title until the event is shown on TV. This includes the winner/losers name a something like "Cadel Evans OMG!! (spoilers)" that's still a spoiler.
Just use the event title and call it a discussion thread-- so "Giro stage 6 discussion thread".

After the event is shown in the evening, title your threads however you want.

And don't attack/harass anyone who gets it wrong. Unless someone is intentionally being a jerk about it, this is not a posting vacation offense.


----------



## kaboose (Jul 20, 2005)

birdman-x said:


> I'm not a regular contributor so my thoughts may not have much weight here, but doesn't this post kinda fit the criteria of Spoiler?? I was just going to read some posts about yesterday's stage and this is the first thing I see.
> 
> Kinda takes away from watching it on the DVR tonight.


you didn't have to click on the link - DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Any one can loose time with a puncture, get caught out on a major break, heaven forbid crash, get caught behind a crash, Contador, Cadel, Andy... at any point from now until the end... all roll the dice to some extent.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

*LA have a card from today?*

Often in the tour, leaders will not take advantage of others ill fortune-mechanical, crash. Yesterday FC waited after crashes for all to race on even ground. Today through the cobbles was different. It was such a narrow, hammerfest that just took surviving. Riders were spread out and a flat tire was one of the risks of the roads. No one was waiting up. So since Lance had a flat today and lost time, does he have a card to play of not waiting for another rider which perhaps AC, CE or AS does not have?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

I'd hardly say they took a licking, LA had 3 with him before two got caught up behind Frank crash. LA Punctures and Popo was in his group in front of him when puncture happened. Once LA got the Rast wheel Popo had let off and was waiting for Lance. After waiting that long Lance did a great job of limiting the damage and showed his resolve. 

Conti has to deal with Andy, Cadel. Then you have Lance and TRS who aren't going to pack up


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

Way too early to start counting people out (absent those who crashed or are 15 minutes out) as no one has a clue as to the climbing form of the top contenders. 

Frankly (no pun intended), I think Frank going down hurt Lance's chances as it is one less contender who could push Contador also Andy will not be as effective without brother Frank. 

I think the key player, also one of my dark horses to podium will be Jurgen Van De Broeck. I think he'll play a critical role in attacks against the peloton in the mountain stages. His team and TT skills aren't good enough but he's one of the better climbers in the TDF.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

teoteoteo said:


> I'd hardly say they took a licking, LA had 3 with him before two got caught up behind Frank crash. LA Punctures and Popo was in his group in front of him when puncture happened. Once LA got the Rast wheel Popo had let off and was waiting for Lance. *After waiting that long Lance did a great job of limiting the damage and showed his resolve. *
> Conti has to deal with Andy, Cadel. Then you have Lance and TRS who aren't going to pack up



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Huge respect for people that grit their teeth and dig in harder.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

dcfan40 said:


> As a Lance fan I really wanted Frank to be ok. I personally believe it will take a bunch of strong GC guys including someone like Frank to attack AC. I know Andy will miss him the most but for AC to be beat it's gonna take a lot of people.
> 
> Do I think Lance is done? No..I do think RS as a team leading up to the mess wasn't as near as strong as I was hoping they would be...I know they don't have much sprinters but they needed to have more guys up front. Yeah I did see a few up front but not as organized I saw other teams at times. I know the same things would have probably happened but they just didn't impress me that much.
> 
> Lance and the team has a lot of work to do. I still think Lance is better than all the GC guys ahead of him except AC. But it will take a lot of pain to fix today's mechanical issues.



Realisticially, barring a crash or mechanical, where/how do you see Armstrong making up a minute on condor? He is at best equal to conti in the ITT & has not demonstrated that he can out climb him...........so I'm wondering, if you are LA, where do you think you can make up time?

Not being argumentative, I just think that LA's only chance now appears to be if several riders in front of him falter.

Len


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Len J said:


> Realisticially, barring a crash or mechanical, where/how do you see Armstrong making up a minute on condor? He is at best equal to conti in the ITT & has not demonstrated that he can out climb him...........so I'm wondering, if you are LA, where do you think you can make up time?
> 
> Not being argumentative, I just think that LA's only chance now appears to be if several riders in front of him falter.
> 
> Len


Lance seems to thrive on being pissed off. I think his hammer and nail statement today is a glance of what we get to see for the next three weeks. Last year he kept the gloves on after Contador took the yellow and kind of played teammate (poorly). This year the odds are against him but that's when he puts in his best performances. I see him almost spitting up a lung trying to drop contador in the mountains. Either it works or he finishes top ten with one lung.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Realisticially, barring a crash or mechanical, where/how do you see Armstrong making up a minute on condor? He is at best equal to conti in the ITT & has not demonstrated that he can out climb him...........so I'm wondering, if you are LA, where do you think you can make up time?
> 
> Not being argumentative, I just think that LA's only chance now appears to be if several riders in front of him falter.


That's a good point. 

Armstrong needs to get past Evans, Schleck, Contador, Vino Menchov, Kreuziger and even Millar and Wiggins in the mountains now. Safe to say that wasn't the script. It's not impossible, but now that idea that was floating around about Armstrong benefiting because every other team would be focused exclusively on attacking Contador is toast.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Len J said:


> Realisticially, barring a crash or mechanical, where/how do you see Armstrong making up a minute on condor? He is at best equal to conti in the ITT & has not demonstrated that he can out climb him...........so I'm wondering, if you are LA, where do you think you can make up time?
> 
> Not being argumentative, I just think that LA's only chance now appears to be if several riders in front of him falter.
> 
> Len


It's been known to happen that a contender attacks and all the other contenders watch him ride away, waiting for somebody else to chase. Sastre had teammates when it happened to him, but it's not impossible that LA could end up in a small group with Levi and Kloeden along, and manage to get away. Not saying that will happen, but it could.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

bigbill said:


> Lance seems to thrive on being pissed off. I think his hammer and nail statement today is a glance of what we get to see for the next three weeks. Last year he kept the gloves on after Contador took the yellow and kind of played teammate (poorly). This year the odds are against him but that's when he puts in his best performances. I see him almost spitting up a lung trying to drop contador in the mountains. * Either it works or he finishes top ten with one lung*.



This.

Either way, he wins. And shifts the paradigm once again.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

Len J said:


> Realisticially, barring a crash or mechanical, where/how do you see Armstrong making up a minute on condor? He is at best equal to conti in the ITT & has not demonstrated that he can out climb him...........so I'm wondering, if you are LA, where do you think you can make up time?
> 
> Not being argumentative, I just think that LA's only chance now appears to be if several riders in front of him falter.
> 
> Len



Len,

I don't disagree with your statements. I don't see where Lance can make up time on AC unless Lance proves to be a better climber than AC which we have no indication that he can. 

I do think he can make up time on other GC guys like Wiggins and Evans..Lance proved last year he was stronger than Wiggins because he just marked him on Mount Ventoux and beat him on the other stage where Andy and Frank were with AC on the break away. 

Of all the GC guys the wild card to me is Andy verse Lance. Only one stage last year did Andy prove he climbed better Lance. The rest of the time was Lance marking other guys and not sticking with AC. Yes I do think Andy was better than Lance last year but I don't think it was a huge difference. I do think Lance is better than Andy this year. I believe Lance will be able to stick with Andy and will have a chance to beat him at some point. My only concern in all this is Lance trying to attack AC will it hurt him against Andy? 

Honestly right now I don't think Lance can make up 50 seconds on AC unless he falters somewhere..but I am excited to a battle between Lance, Evans, Andy, and Wiggins. This to me may be more exciting..


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Lance seems to thrive on being pissed off. I think his hammer and nail statement today is a glance of what we get to see for the next three weeks. Last year he kept the gloves on after Contador took the yellow and kind of played teammate (poorly). This year the odds are against him but that's when he puts in his best performances. I see him almost spitting up a lung trying to drop contador in the mountains. Either it works or he finishes top ten with one lung.


I actually hope you are right, it will make it very entertaining. That being said, besides the time gap, he has several things working against him:

- he has several contenders between him and the podium
- there is only one ITT this year
- almost 1/2 the remaining days are tough climbing days
- his age. The first victim of aging is recovery capability from hard efforts. His margin of error on this is smaller than his competitors. 

If he does make the podium, it would be a wonderful cap on his career. I just think the probability is getting smaller and smaller. 

Len


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

What if lance loses more time on purpose to appear seemingly out of it. Then in a later stage he gets in a break with a teamate. Would they let a break with Lance go in this scenario? It would have to be a stage where the sprinters' teams don't care about pulling it back, then Astana would have to chase. Maybe they can, maybe they can't.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Huge respect for people that grit their teeth and dig in harder.



Absolutly.....his chase today was epic......like him or not. 

Len


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

birdman-x said:


> I'm not a regular contributor so my thoughts may not have much weight here, but doesn't this post kinda fit the criteria of Spoiler?? I was just going to read some posts about yesterday's stage and this is the first thing I see.
> 
> Kinda takes away from watching it on the DVR tonight.


Yeah, there was supposedly a rule about spoilers not being allowed in the title, but people will tell you to go ______ yourself, sadly.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Len J said:


> Absolutly.....his chase today was epic......like him or not.
> 
> Len


I have never really liked the dude, but when he was charging solo in the dust on the cobbles, that was some pretty gnarly stuff.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking at the contenders time gaps after stage 3 (assuming Cadel is the contender with the best time:

Evans 0:00
Scheck 0:46
Vinukerov 1:08
Contador 1:17
Menchov 1:26
Wiggens 1:26
Armstrong 2:07
Leipheimer 2:30
Rodgers 2:37

It's obvious a lot has to break right for LA to podium. 

Len




dcfan40 said:


> Len,
> 
> I don't disagree with your statements. I don't see where Lance can make up time on AC unless Lance proves to be a better climber than AC which we have no indication that he can.
> 
> ...


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

birdman-x said:


> I'm not a regular contributor so my thoughts may not have much weight here, but doesn't this post kinda fit the criteria of Spoiler?? I was just going to read some posts about yesterday's stage and this is the first thing I see.
> 
> Kinda takes away from watching it on the DVR tonight.



Spoilers are allowed in the Pro Cycling Forum. If you don't want to know what happened, stay out of this forum until you watch the race.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

theBreeze said:


> Spoilers are allowed in the Pro Cycling Forum. If you don't want to know what happened, stay out of this forum until you watch the race.


The problem is that the top thread shows up in the general RBR display.

Besides, some of us gotta work for a living THEN hop on the bike after work so we can be in shape for our next race, eh?


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

This forum has been over this issue multiple times. I repeat, if you don't want to know results, stay out of the forums. I managed to do it all day to day at MY job. And then I rode home and turned on my DVR....


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

birdman-x said:


> I'm not a regular contributor so my thoughts may not have much weight here, but doesn't this post kinda fit the criteria of Spoiler?? I was just going to read some posts about yesterday's stage and this is the first thing I see.
> 
> Kinda takes away from watching it on the DVR tonight.


Why come to a "TDF discussion forum" if you want to avoid finding out what is going on in the race? Seems pretty straightforward....


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> *Absolutly.....his chase today was epic*......like him or not.
> 
> Len



Gawd I heart you, Len. That took everything you could muster, caveat and all, didn't it?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

gegarrenton said:


> I have never really liked the dude, but when he was charging solo in the dust on the cobbles, that was some pretty gnarly stuff.


There is a difference between respect and like.......

Hard for any cyclist not to appreciate his effort today. Riding away from popo and then the dust. 

Len


----------



## CEVIS (Sep 13, 2009)

The tour just got really interesting. If this is what the organizers wanted, well it worked. Obviuosly not the day that LA and the shack wanted. They will have to become aggressors. LA does seem fit and riding well. I predict he will smoke several of these GC guys in the hills.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

theBreeze said:


> This forum has been over this issue multiple times. I repeat, if you don't want to know results, stay out of the forums. I managed to do it all day to day at MY job. And then I rode home and turned on my DVR....



If I'm working I'll pop into RBR just to get some play-by-plays as the race is going on.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

fab4 said:


> Funny how Cancellara wanted evrybody to wait for the Schlecks yesterday but turned on the motor today when Lance punctured his front tyre.


Lance wasn't in the lead pack with FC, he was barely in the second group. your comparing apples to car stereos.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> Lance's TdF GC hopes ended today


Say what? 50 seconds behind Contador means his hopes ended?
Whose GC chances have NOT ended then by this logic? Is it really just between Cadel, Schleck, Contador and Vino? Seriously?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Gawd I heart you, Len. That took everything you could muster, caveat and all, didn't it?


LOL. I never said he wasn't a tough sob. He should just let his rid ing speak more than he does. 

Len


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

CEVIS said:


> The tour just got really interesting. If this is what the organizers wanted, well it worked. Obviuosly not the day that LA and the shack wanted. They will have to become aggressors. LA does seem fit and riding well. I predict he will smoke several of these GC guys in the hills.



Nom nom nom. 

I love a good fight.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> LOL. I never said he wasn't a tough sob. He should just let his rid ing speak more than he does.
> 
> Len



Hey, even _I'm_ finding reason to like Cont's riding more this year. Can't argue that the little feller rode the cobbles well this year...even if he did get a gimme from LA.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

simonton said:


> Often in the tour, leaders will not take advantage of others ill fortune-mechanical, crash. Yesterday FC waited after crashes for all to race on even ground. Today through the cobbles was different. It was such a narrow, hammerfest that just took surviving. Riders were spread out and a flat tire was one of the risks of the roads. No one was waiting up. So since Lance had a flat today and lost time, does he have a card to play of not waiting for another rider which perhaps AC, CE or AS does not have?


FC waited because the top two GC riders on his team went down along with all the rest. It was pretty self-serving for FC to help his team, but most other teams were probably agreeable because virtually all the GC riders went down or were caught behind the crashes. 

Nobody waited today because they were individual issues for each rider.

Armstrong wasn't the only one who fought through a mechanical. Contador apparently had a broken spoke on his front wheel for the last 30km and decided it was smarter to ride through it instead of stopping to swap the wheel.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Not a great situation for LA..
At one moment you are putting time on AC,, the next you puncture and lose time.. His push in was amazing,, his bike was lurching forward with every pedal stroke.. I loved watching this effort..

He will now have to dig deep and take advantage of every situation.... Can he do it in a perfect race,, prob not,, but stranger things have already happened this tour...


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

Like others, I was enormously impressed with Lance's ride to catch up. It was the first undiluted demonstration of his power, physical and mental, since his return, and it inspired more confidence than if he had remained sheltered in the bunch. Tomorrow's stage will allow him to recover, then we will see. 
I just dont believe that being a minute behind the (presumptive) leader on day three dooms his chances in a three week race. This is not NASCAR.


----------



## OldEd (Jul 5, 2010)

Agree. Today was a huge selection day for Lance. This was the day he had to have. Only the selection went the wrong way. Through no fault of his.

He was truly amazing in his solo chase. Gotta hand it to the old guy.

But unless AC screws up, it's now his Tour to lose.



Len J said:


> Realisticially, barring a crash or mechanical, where/how do you see Armstrong making up a minute on condor? He is at best equal to conti in the ITT & has not demonstrated that he can out climb him...........so I'm wondering, if you are LA, where do you think you can make up time?
> 
> Not being argumentative, I just think that LA's only chance now appears to be if several riders in front of him falter.
> 
> Len


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Lance's TdF GC hopes ended today, and he is clearly one of the best GC riders out there


Sorry, I don't agree. He had a bad(unfortunate, actually) day, but the TDF is not a one day race. Any of the other GC riders can have just as bad of a day; there's a few days of racing left.
Lance may have been knocked down, let's see if he gets up and gets it done. To me; one of the greatest marks of a champion is the ability to come back. If old geezer Lance comes back to win this Tour after what happened today, he will become a cycling legend. So you can look at it as the end of the line, or merely setting him up for legendary status.
As an older guy, I wouldn't mind seeing Lance win, but I just want to see him do the best he can, the same as all the other riders. These great riders fighting every day to win is why we watch this race and why the Tour is the greatest bike race in the world.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

AdamM said:


> Sort of proved the point Thor made yesterday.


Thor and all those guys grumbling about the end of the stage yesterday is a bit odd. Thor was right on the front for the last 10 km. All he, or any of the other complainers, had to do was pick up the pace and/or attack. Some of the other guys would have chased and the truce would have been out the window. Thor soft pedaled to the line like the rest of them so he shouldn't complain after it's over. 

As far as RS goes they will make their presence known. They will have to be aggressive now which should make for some fireworks.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Yup*



ronbo613 said:


> Sorry, I don't agree. He had a bad(unfortunate, actually) day, but the TDF is not a one day race. Any of the other GC riders can have just as bad of a day; there's a few days of racing left.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there are no spoilers*



birdman-x said:


> I'm not a regular contributor so my thoughts may not have much weight here, but doesn't this post kinda fit the criteria of Spoiler?? I was just going to read some posts about yesterday's stage and this is the first thing I see.
> 
> Kinda takes away from watching it on the DVR tonight.


in this forum. read the sticky. you don't want to know, don't come here. we discuss the race as it is happening and after. 

so yes you are new, thems the rulez

sorry we can't wait for you to watch the replay hours after


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*shouldn't we ALL*



theBreeze said:


> This forum has been over this issue multiple times. I repeat, if you don't want to know results, stay out of the forums. I managed to do it all day to day at MY job. And then I rode home and turned on my DVR....


be staying off the forums while at work? I don't do it but I guess that is just me.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I noticed something*



OldEd said:


> Agree. Today was a huge selection day for Lance. This was the day he had to have. Only the selection went the wrong way. Through no fault of his.
> 
> He was truly amazing in his solo chase. Gotta hand it to the old guy.
> 
> But unless AC screws up, it's now his Tour to lose.



when LA eliminated some of his key rivals years ago on the stones he had Hincapie and Eki.
Well look who had Hincapie looking after him today? (until George flatted) Evans.

TEam RS doesn't really have any stone roulers on their roster


----------



## birdman-x (Oct 10, 2008)

kaboose said:


> you didn't have to click on the link - DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I didn't have to click on the link to get the an pretty good idea of what happened...I don't think it is unreasonable to keep the titles vague. I'm not trying to be an a$$. 

It seems to be pretty clear in the sticky at the top.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=203035


----------



## birdman-x (Oct 10, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> in this forum. read the sticky. you don't want to know, don't come here. we discuss the race as it is happening and after.
> 
> so yes you are new, thems the rulez
> 
> sorry we can't wait for you to watch the replay hours after




I read the sticky. Maybe you should re-visit it as opposed to being hostile. It basically contridicts everything you said.

Again, not a big deal to keep the title vague and discuss inside the thread. I won't go in those but it kinda sucks that I can't go back to read posts on the other stages because it is so important to put a spoiler in the title.

I copied it for you.

"Please do not put them in the title until the event is shown on TV. This includes the winner/losers name a something like "Cadel Evans OMG!! (spoilers)" that's still a spoiler. 
Just use the event title and call it a discussion thread-- so "Giro stage 6 discussion thread".

After the event is shown in the evening, title your threads however you want."


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

No, and except for poor Popo, who pulled his nuts off, and Lance, who looked like a real warrior crossing the line covered in pave-dust, Team RS was a massive FAIL.



atpjunkie said:


> when LA eliminated some of his key rivals years ago on the stones he had Hincapie and Eki.
> Well look who had Hincapie looking after him today? (until George flatted) Evans.
> 
> TEam RS doesn't really have any stone roulers on their roster


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

birdman-x said:


> I read the sticky. Maybe you should re-visit it as opposed to being hostile. It basically contridicts everything you said.
> 
> Again, not a big deal to keep the title vague and discuss inside the thread. I won't go in those but it kinda sucks that I can't go back to read posts on the other stages because it is so important to put a spoiler in the title.
> 
> ...


um...it was already on TV.:blush2:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> The problem is that the top thread shows up in the general RBR display.
> 
> Besides, some of us gotta work for a living THEN hop on the bike after work so we can be in shape for our next race, eh?


I am taping world cup games and have to make an effort to avoid twitter, facebook, cnn.com and other news websites, as well as TV and radio - and still some times have the game ruined while standing in starbucks line waiting for my coffee. It's annoying but I understand the risks involved and don't blame the guy at Starbucks who loudly discusses the details of the final few minutes of Ghana-Uruguay game. The way I see it is MY job to insulate myself from outside world, maybe next time I will be wearing Bose headphones while getting my coffee.

What always puzzled me is when people visit pro cycling forums knowing a crucial stage has just finished and then complain that the stage is spoiled. I would never think to hang around soccer forums during world cup (even with "no spoilers rule"), and if I did, I wouldn't complain about it, I would take full responsibility for it.

My gentle suggestion is to bookmark the individual forums you like to visit instead of navigating through main page. Problem solved!
"Radioshack takes a licking" is a relatively weak spoiler since no individual riders are named. Sort of like "A mixed bag for Saxobank" or "Black Monday for Garmin" spoiler. What specific information can you gain from those titles, exactly?

Regardless, headline spoilers will happen and it's a LOT easier to change your individual behavior than attempt to change the world around you.


----------



## birdman-x (Oct 10, 2008)

Len J said:


> um...it was already on TV.:blush2:



no blushing here....quoted from sticky

"After the event is shown in the evening, title your threads however you want."



I was just trying to ask nicely that people simply leave spoilers out of the titles...discuss all you want inside a thread as the sticky directs.

the way some of you want it I won't be able to click into the forum anytime until the tour is over...unfortunatley I can't watch the current stage live...being new to biking I like to get the input from others and read their posts about past stages but it seems like asking for spoilers to be kept out of the titles is far too much to ask.

I could understand some of these posts if I was being unreasonable but just asking to keep a spoiler inside the thread really isn't much to ask.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

birdman-x said:


> no blushing here....quoted from sticky
> 
> "After the event is shown in the evening, title your threads however you want."
> 
> ...


OK here's the deal:

There's no way of guaranteeing that a spoiler won't sneak in to the forum. It's the nature of the medium. Putting a spoiler into a thread title is not even considered a punishable offense. It's considered "nice" not to put a spoiler in the title, but people's enthusiasm often gets the better of them.

THEREFORE you have two choices:

1. Continue unsuccessfully trying to police everybody else's behavior or
2. Take responsibility for your own happiness and avoid cycling forums when you have a stage on your DVR that you don't want "spoiled".


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

_Evans 0:00
Scheck 0:46
Vinukerov 1:08
Contador 1:17
Menchov 1:26
Wiggens 1:26
Armstrong 2:07
Leipheimer 2:30
Rodgers 2:37

It's obvious a lot has to break right for LA to podium_

Len,

I disagree for the simple reason everyone in front of Armstrong have serious questions to answer excluding Contador.

We still know nothing of anyone's climbing form.

Evans has been notorious for having a catastrophic performance on of the mountain stages.

A. Schleck is poor TT'er at best and he would need at least a 3+ minute lead going into the final time trial and frankly I'm not even sure that would do it. Remember he lost nearly a minute to Armsrong and Contador in the 8.9km prologue. 

Vinokurov is a complete wild card. He's also prone to wild inconsistency in the mountains and there's is some question as to his ability as a teammate from past actions. 

Contador is the strongest rider in the tour but there have been whispers about his form. We'll see if they're true in a few days.

Menchov is probably the rider I'd rank third. I still wodner if there isn't some psychological issue as he's reached the podium once and abandoned 3 times. Remember his third place finish came in 2008 which as one of the weaker fields in recent memory.

Wiggens still needs to demosntrate his climbing chops. I'm not throughly convinced he's top level climber.

If the time gaps were much bigger I think I would agree, but given the possibility of massive fireworks in this tour and Lance's 7 wins and a 3rd I'd rather give him the benefit of the doubt even in spite of his age.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

fab4 said:


> Funny how Cancellara wanted evrybody to wait for the Schlecks yesterday but turned on the motor today when Lance punctured his front tyre.


Would you have had a problem with it if Lance had been in the front group and Conti had punctured?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

97G8tr said:


> The question is- does Andy Schleck have a chance without his brother helping.


I don't think Andy has the form this year. Frank was in much better shape. Maybe Andy will find his form in the Tour.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry if I was a stage spoiler, I didn't mean to wreck any one's hopes... I'll try to remember that people haven't seen it by the time it's over... but it was well after when I posted, is there a proper amount of time that must pass before it's not a spoiler? I'm on the east coast so waiting until late broadcast on the west coast is not very realistic.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Kaleo said:


> Sorry if I was a stage spoiler, I didn't mean to wreck any one's hopes... I'll try to remember that people haven't seen it by the time it's over... but it was well after when I posted, is there a proper amount of time that must pass before it's not a spoiler? I'm on the east coast so waiting until late broadcast on the west coast is not very realistic.


Just use a neutral title and put spoiler at the end. As the sticky noted, its a "do your best" sort of thing so posters browsing the "new posts" don't get spoiled. 

These days though, its hard not to sometimes. . .


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

final podium:
1. Contador
2. Evans
3. Armstrong

LA could even get #2 but barring some catastrophe Contador should be on top. He's won the last 4 GT's he's entered for a reason.

Kinda hoping Basso can get #4 but he's dug a pretty deep hole to start.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Just use a neutral title and put spoiler at the end. As the sticky noted, its a "do your best" sort of thing so posters browsing the "new posts" don't get spoiled.
> 
> These days though, its hard not to sometimes. . .


Nothing attracts readership like a neutral title like:
"A comment about something that may or may not have happened to one of the teams at one of the stages in a race specified in the body of this message".


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

55x11 said:


> Nothing attracts leadership like a neutral title like:
> "A comment about something that may or may not have happened to one of the teams at one of the stages in a race specified in the body of this message".


Hehehe, yeah...


----------



## birdman-x (Oct 10, 2008)

pretender said:


> OK here's the deal:
> 
> There's no way of guaranteeing that a spoiler won't sneak in to the forum. It's the nature of the medium. Putting a spoiler into a thread title is not even considered a punishable offense. It's considered "nice" not to put a spoiler in the title, but people's enthusiasm often gets the better of them.
> 
> ...



++++++++++++++++++++ 
1) I'm really not trying to police..it was a friendly reminder that not everyone watches live. Just trying to point out something that makes things better for all. Again. Not to hard to keep titles vague but it seems like I'm a minority here.
2) I will now. But having read the rules prior and didn't think it would have been an issue.


As you point out if everyone was "nice" and didn't put spoilers of any sort in the title everyone would be happy. I understand that most of the posters are pretty hardcore and excited and want to discuss.

I was just bummed and it took away from watching after work.

Easy Title - Radio Shack - Stage 2 Discussion. I never would have gone into that.

I'm just trying to do my best to learn about the racing and stay as current as I can.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Or don't come on forums until you watched your DVR. Pacifying the thread title like that is like taking the "Fudge" outta "Hot Fudge". By the time 2:30pm EST time rolls along, the race has been over hours... for me. I want to see other peoples reaction right away,not the next day... It'd be like going to the movies with your friends but waiting to talking about it until the next day? With all due respect, this is a public FORUM, whose purpose is to stimulate conversation and express your opinions.


----------

